# Advice for good lighted vanity mirrors?



## katame131997 (Apr 19, 2012)

I wasn't sure what category this post would go under...so I put it here. Feel free to move it if it's out of place.

Hey girls, I was wondering if anyone could help give me some advice about a good quality lighted makeup mirror. I kind of just try to do my makeup in front of a window, with a hand held mirror. But I would love to get a lighted mirror that comes as close to natural lighting as possible. Any suggestion is welcome! I'm looking for one of the small vanity mirrors, not like the HUGE Vanity Girl Hollywood mirrors. Thanks!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm hoping you get some suggestions, because I'd like to get one too. I do my makeup in my bathroom and it's kind of dark. So then I have to take a handheld mirror to the window and double check that I don't have clown cheeks or the dreaded line between my face and neck.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 20, 2012)

I have yet to try a vanity mirror like you are suggesting that doesn't suck. What might work is your own custom set up, with a nice sized mirror and a couple of table lamps with bright, natural light bulbs.


----------



## lilmisslolli (Apr 20, 2012)

My sister bought me one from Bed Bath &amp; Beyond for christmas, i LOVE IT.

However i still find myself by a window with it just because its the best lighting. over all it gives descent light but i, myself would still add a few lamps for extra lighting


----------



## dannymelvin (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey girls how about this? I tink this is the best make up mirror for bathrrom vanity. I just loved it you even get natural light through the window.


----------



## dannymelvin (Aug 18, 2012)

I just loved the Elegant Vanities it has lot of space and a big mirror. I could spend my whole day here.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 18, 2012)

I constantly walk around the house while doing my make up!  I have never been able to find a mirror that works well. 

I do have a soft spot for this old mirror my Grandmother had from the 1970's. There were 3 mirrors, and the lights had all kinds of different settings - some bluer, some redder.  It was, of course, in a gorgeous harvest gold.  I used to think it was the fanciest thing ever as a little girl!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been looking for a good lighted mirror since I moved my makeup from my bathroom, which had fantastic lighting.  The one I've narrowed down to is the OttLite Natural.

http://www.ottlite.com/c-137-beauty.aspx

Anybody have experience with it?

Edited to add:

Amazon has the best priced on them at $45.  I decided to go ahead and get one and was able to use some Discover award dollars which brought it down to $35.  I'll post a review once I get it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 22, 2012)

My OttLite Natural makeup mirror arrived yesterday, which was super fast!  I think it's going to work out well.  The lights are bright enough and the mirror has a regular and magnified side.  Last night the magnified side lured me into plucking lots of stray eyebrow hairs I did not realize I had




, so that's good, I guess.  I can definitely see much better!


----------



## Julia Allan (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful! If you are fond of contemporary products I'd advise checking the following link: http://www.archiexpo.com/architecture-design-manufacturer/illuminated-mirror-702.html. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Baduda (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi!

The best lightning you can get from a bulb is the ones that have 5000K light temperature as it just as sunlight.
Or you can get a Glamcor system


----------



## wadedl (Nov 9, 2014)

scubakathy84 said:


> If you are a Costco member, every year Costco brings out a lovely elegant looking tabletop vanity mirror for $20. It always goes on coupon for about 3 weeks during the November/December time. I have one and I absolutely love it and it was very affordable and looks beautiful. Light is excellent too.


My mom has one and it is just put away for several years now. I have pulled it out a couple of times and think about buying one or just taking hers.


----------



## Cheryl Roudebush (Jan 10, 2016)

I got one from Walmart. You can go there and take a look. Or check out this link http://beautymirrorexpert.com/best-lighted-makeup-mirrors/. It has some good lighted mirrors.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 9, 2016)

Baduda said:


> Hi!
> 
> The best lightning you can get from a bulb is the ones that have 5000K light temperature as it just as sunlight.
> 
> Or you can get a Glamcor system


I agree with the above, but Glamcor is the better way to go.


----------



## Lauren_Bright (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey, I know this thread is somewhat old but I really am in need of a new one, anybody got good suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lauren_Bright (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello beautiful people, it's me again. I've searched quite a bit and found this marvelous place that has reviews and comparisons of popular mirrors, it is a life saver.

http://www.mirrorank.com/best-makeup-mirrors/wall-mounted-lighted-reviews/

That's the wall mounted page (i'm a sucker for wall mounted ones!) but you can find other pages that deal with other types such as the regular standing ones and even vanities. I hope it's helpful, sure was for me!


----------



## Michaela290 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have Grand Mirrors Lighted Mirror and it's doing it's work for me so far. Pretty sturdy and excellent customer service from the company.


----------

